# Some Tags



## Soma (Oct 28, 2009)

I couldn't sleep tonight so I decided to brush up on my PS skills (my non existent PS skills) and try my hand at tagging again.

Here's what I made tonight. 










Here's the last tag I made, I think about 2 years ago.


----------



## Fanille (Sep 3, 2009)

You know, when I first saw the word "tag" I thought of two things:



Tagging photos of people on Facebook
Tagging walls, like this:










LOL

I like the pics though. Nicely done.


----------



## Soma (Oct 28, 2009)

Hehe that perfectly reasonable


----------



## Lucretius (Sep 10, 2009)

Those are some quality tags. *tips hat*


----------

